#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## amos.0119

*IIT Bhubaneswar Year of Establishment:* 2008.


*IIT Bhubaneswar Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIT Bhubaneswar Admission:* JEE Advance.


*CONNECTIVITY:*

*Nearest Airport :* Biju Patnaik Airport, Bhubaneswar*Distance from Airport :* 12km*Nearest Railway Station :* Bhubaneswar Railway Station, Master Canteen Chowk*Distance from Railway Station :* 8km


*IIT Bhubaneswar Branches In Engineering:*

Civil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering
*
IIT Bhubaneswar: Fee Structure 2014:

* **For ST/SC Students Shown in Brackets*
1.

One Time Payment

Rs. 5,900


2.

Payable Each Semester

Rs.  50,000 (Rs. 5,000)


3.

Refundable Caution Deposit

Rs. 12,000


4.

Medical Insurance Premium per Annum

Rs. 700


*Total Fees Payable at the time of Admission*

Rs.  *68600 (*Rs. *23600)*


*Other Fees*

Mess advance per semester Rs.  12,000 , Hostel Establishment Rs. 7,300.




*IIT Bhubaneswar: Fee Structure 2015: To be updated Soon

IIT Bhubaneswar: Opening & Closing Cut-Off First Round 2014:

**Course Name*

*GEO*

*GEC*

*OBCO*

*OBCC*

*SCO*

*SCC*

*STO*

*STC*


*4-year B.Tech. Course*


Civil Engineering

4116

4691

1574

1958

421

976

333

353


Computer Science and Engineering

2592

3314

854

1341

388

723

77

329


Electrical Engineering

3387

4060

1345

1744

774

893

415

434


Mechanical Engineering

3278

4281

871

1744

85

853

380

416


Metallurgical and Materials Engineering

4873

5445

2138

2362

1051

1252

531

643




***For more Details on Opening & Closing Cut-Off of Different Round refer the attachment below*
*
IIT Bhubaneswar Placement 2015 Statistics:

*
The Average package is 19 lacks/annum


*IIT Bhubaneswar Campus & Intra Facilities:*


*Campus:*
*
*
Rising from the horizon, sunrays falls onto the silver plated letters and reflects to the blue board engraved in white letters that reads Indian Institute of Technology Bhubaneswar and behind that stands the academic building. The Institute was established on July 22, 2008 under the mentor ship of IIT Kharagpur. Exactly a year later the Institute started functioning at the temporary campus of IIT Bhubaneswar in Samantapuri, Bhubaneswar.


Within this short span of time the Institute has grown significantly in every field. Though the permanent campus is coming up on 936 acres of land at Arugul, located 20 km away from the main city, no stone is being left unturned to provide all the required facilities to the students. An efficient team of well qualified professors, enthusiastic students and supportive staff, makes IIT Bhubaneswar a promising institute of the future. The Institute has fully fledged facilities for academic endeavors of all kind with help from Central Tool Room and Training Centre, Bhubaneswar. Moreover, there are video conferencing rooms equipped with modern technology to ensure interactive teaching between students and eminent faculties from other premier institutes. A library with a wide collection of books, magazines, newspapers, encyclopedias ensures the academic environment is complete in all regard. Weekly guest lectures from people of varied discipline ensures the students earn the maximum from their stay at the institute. Slowly and gradually, IIT Bhubaneswar is pacing its way to the state of success and utopia.


*Central library:*


The library is not a shrine for the worship of books. It is not a temple where literary incense must be burned or where ones devotion to the bound book is expressed in ritual. A library, to modify the famous metaphor of Socrates, should be the delivery room for the birth of ideas  a place where history comes to life. Norman Cousins


A Library is a repository of academic wealth and is emblematic of any educational institutes intellectual and scholarly excellence. The Central Library of IIT Bhubaneswar, though in its infancy, boasts of an excellent collection of books, journals and magazines from all spheres and an academic atmosphere that stimulates the young minds to think beyond the confinements of texts. A state of the art, hybrid library, its academic resources include database both CD-ROMs and online which are made available through the Institutes network. Users can access the online database and also find out the real-time availability of library materials from their own computer terminals. The Library offers a range of information services set to the highest professional standards. Besides, the Central Library is a fully air conditioned, eco-compatible, tastefully decorated breathing space that provides a break from monotony and freedom to Students Societies and its members to meet, ponder, contemplate and deliberate over subject matters. 


*IIT Bhubaneswar Hostel & Mess Facilities:*


Students have been accommodated in a quiet and scenic SBI colony located in Kesura about 20 minutes drive from the institute. The colony has all the facilities in terms of beautiful gardens, parks, auditorium etc. Institute buses are available for students conveyance. A total of approximately 50 well furnished flats have been taken to accommodate 230 students, with 6 students living in each flat. The flats are 3 bed-roomed with a hall, kitchen and dining room. Students live on a twin sharing basis, where 2 students share a room. All the necessary facilities have been provided to make the students stay comfortable. In addition, 2 flats have been earmarked to serve as the mess and dining rooms for the students. The students mess committee looks into day to day mess activities. Some flats are separately allocated as a common room consisting of different indoor sports, television along with news articles for student recreations. A doctor is available in the hostel premise to take care of students medical problems. An ambulance round the clock is available in the hostel and institute premise. Wireless modems have been installed in all flats equipping them with internet access. A SBI ATM is located within the hostel compound.


*IIT Bhubaneswar Address:*


IIT Bhubaneswar Samantapuri (Rearside of Hotel Swosti Plaza) Nandan Kanan Road Bhubaneswar-751 013, India.





  Similar Threads: Indian Institute of Technology Bhubaneswar Btech Admission, Cutoff, Fee, Placements, Hostel & Campus IIT Ropar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Patna btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

